# Help me identify this stove?



## erikb45 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi all, been a reader for a while decided to join. 

I just purchased a VC radiance direct vent gas stove used. it has a blower and a log set. I cannot for the life of me find the model number. Did they hide it somewhere? the only label that i can see is on the regulator/valve and the numbers on their dont seem to match up to VC's numbers they match up to Honeywells numbers

I down loaded the manual for similar model but some things dont match up.

I have 2 questions that i would like the manual for

1: the log set i was given doesnt look like the ones in the manual and cant figure out how its supposed to get stacked in the unit. The one i was given is 3 pieces

2: the blower was not mounted. I mounted it and it just doesnt look right .When mounted the ports where the air comes out is about an inch below the back shroud- is this correct?

3: Can this stove be used without a log set untill i can get the correct one?

Thanks in advance for any advice or suggestions      ~ERIK


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 16, 2013)

erikb45 said:


> Hi all, been a reader for a while decided to join.
> 
> I just purchased a VC radiance direct vent gas stove used. it has a blower and a log set. I cannot for the life of me find the model number. Did they hide it somewhere? the only label that i can see is on the regulator/valve and the numbers on their dont seem to match up to VC's numbers they match up to Honeywells numbers
> 
> ...


----------



## erikb45 (Feb 16, 2013)

Than you for replying. The logs hav e no peg holes. So they are most likely aftermarket. Ill have to look into getting the right ones.

The regulator has a label that is stamped 2003 or 2006. I'm assuming the stove is of the same year. 
I'm from long island NY.

I noticed their is a moveable metal ring inside the exhaust port with a hole in it. What is this for and what position should it be in?

Thanks again!


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 16, 2013)

erikb45 said:


> Than you for replying. The logs hav e no peg holes. So they are most likely aftermarket. Ill have to look into getting the right ones.
> 
> The regulator has a label that is stamped 2003 or 2006. I'm assuming the stove is of the same year.
> I'm from long island NY.
> ...


----------



## erikb45 (Feb 17, 2013)

Ok. so after much research i found a manual that appears to be very close to what i have! The log set is correct and i have installed it properly according to the manual.

The metal ring is a restrictor plate and im pretty sure its used when there is too much draft from long runs of pipe flue.

I read over the manual and spent some time with the unit. I noticed there is no flame adjustment knob on the stove. Im assuming it is controlled by a remote which i dont have.

Does anyone know where i could purchase a replacement? i believe it is honeywell transmitter 2002047

P.S. the stove is not hooked up yet im waiting for the vent stuff to get delivered.


----------



## Heatsource (Feb 18, 2013)

erikb45 said:


> Does anyone know where i could purchase a replacement? i believe it is honeywell transmitter 2002047


 
MAJOR bummer! they dont make those any more.....

last time i checked you had to swap out the entire valve to a SIT proflame -if you lost the original honeywell handheld.
(i'd love it if i was wrong, post a progress report here  )

also, there isn't any other way to wire in an on/off or t-stat on that unit!!


----------



## erikb45 (Feb 20, 2013)

A1Stoves.com said:


> MAJOR bummer! they dont make those any more.....
> 
> last time i checked you had to swap out the entire valve to a SIT proflame -if you lost the original honeywell handheld.
> (i'd love it if i was wrong, post a progress report here  )
> ...


 
Im not really sure what to make of this but i searched around the WWW and found a company selling what i think is the correct remote. I figured i would place the order and they would get back to me and tell me that it was discontinued.  Just got off he phone with them and they said it just came in and is shipping out today! Keeping my fingers crossed. REMOTE TRANSMITTER RT8220A HONEYWELL is what i ordered.  Pray for me lol

I also have an email out to a vendor regarding using a skytech 3301 remote to see if it will be compatible


----------



## erikb45 (Feb 20, 2013)

This is the Skytech im inquiring about - http://www.efireplacestore.com/fsd-...nnelid=FROOG&gclid=CO6kwO6PxbUCFYXc4AodtC8Amg


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 20, 2013)

The problem witht he Skytech remote is that it has no flame height adjustment, even if it does work on your unit (which I kinda doubt). It's On/OFF; T-Stat & timer control. Not flames.


----------



## Heatsource (Feb 22, 2013)

erikb45 said:


> Im not really sure what to make of this but i searched around the WWW and found a company selling what i think is the correct remote. I figured i would place the order and they would get back to me and tell me that it was discontinued. Just got off he phone with them and they said it just came in and is shipping out today! Keeping my fingers crossed. REMOTE TRANSMITTER RT8220A HONEYWELL is what i ordered. Pray for me lol
> 
> I also have an email out to a vendor regarding using a skytech 3301 remote to see if it will be compatible


 
I wish you better luck than i had!
my story: had to replace a customers remote, honeywell comfort control, on a VC gas stove.
no other remote will work with the honeywell valve, and they dont make them any more is what my VC distibutor told me.
they said you will need to replace the valve to one that takes a new remote.
very expensive fix i'm afraid.


----------



## Heatsource (Feb 22, 2013)

DAKSY said:


> The problem witht he Skytech remote is that it has no flame height adjustment, even if it does work on your unit (which I kinda doubt). It's On/OFF; T-Stat & timer control. Not flames.


 
sit proflame does adjust flame height, but will require a new valve


----------



## erikb45 (Feb 22, 2013)

Well . . . . .

At this point im getting a little frustrated. Finally had a chance to finish venting the unit. I started it up tonight for the first time and let it run. Within 20 minutes the smoke detectors were going off the house smelled of some chemical fumes so I shut down the stove opened the doors and turned on a attic fan to vent the house.Not really sure what is happening but the venting is adequate and brand new so there are no obstructions or blockages.  Will start looking for a technician to come out and do a once over on this thing.



Update- Still haven't received the remote should be coming in the mail tomm. Thanks for the advice everyone i will post an update when the remote gets here.


----------



## Heatsource (Feb 23, 2013)

erikb45 said:


> Well . . . . .
> 
> At this point im getting a little frustrated. Finally had a chance to finish venting the unit. I started it up tonight for the first time and let it run. Within 20 minutes the smoke detectors were going off the house smelled of some chemical fumes so I shut down the stove opened the doors and turned on a attic fan to vent the house.Not really sure what is happening but the venting is adequate and brand new so there are no obstructions or blockages. .


 
new paint will cure, this is typical and will go away after the first couple of fires.
NO worries


----------



## erikb45 (Feb 23, 2013)

A1Stoves.com said:


> new paint will cure, this is typical and will go away after the first couple of fires.
> NO worries



I purchased this stove used.


----------



## Heatsource (Feb 23, 2013)

erikb45 said:


> the venting is adequate and brand new


 
^


----------



## erikb45 (Feb 23, 2013)

Great news The remote arrived and works! Im not sure how many this store has but i got it from www.allpartsinc.com it was if i remember correctly $159.

@ A1stoves- i think i misunderstood you, the stove is used but the vent pipe is new. Will the vent pipe give off alot of fumes too?


----------



## Heatsource (Feb 23, 2013)

yes-some, as will a stove that has not been used in some time, dust and stuff will cook off the firebox


----------

